# itchy vagina



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

hi hope you can advise...for the last few months I get a itchy outside of my vagina. have no discharge. the funny thing is it doesn't bother me all day until early evening and then annoys me In the night. I've tried all the creams and nothing lasts the night. I've tried about 3 creams . anything else u can suggest ??thanks x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd advise seeing your GP for a diagnosis and treatment. Best to get it checked out properly and get the correct treatment for whatever is causing this.


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

hi me again! went to docs who examined down below. she couldn't see anything apart from slightly dry. she tested urine which was fine and gave me hydrocortisone 0.5% twice a day for a week. this really helped but now I've stopped it it's there again but def not as bad. can I still use h cream when itching ? thank u again x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes you can use again if it helped before, short course though no longer than a week. If it persists I'd go back to GP again to discuss.


----------



## JONKAZ (Sep 14, 2007)

thank u x


----------

